

Microservices (Apr-2014) - cfontes
http://martinfowler.com/articles/microservices.html#AreMicroservicesTheFuture

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7382390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7382390)

